

Show HN: Commandlinefu.com from the commmandline - samirahmed
http://samirahmed.github.com/fu/

======
pkrumins
Also see this article series of mine called 'Top 10 One-Liners From
CommandLineFu Explained'.

Top one-liners 1-10:

[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/top-ten-one-liners-from-
command...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/top-ten-one-liners-from-
commandlinefu-explained/)

Top one-liners 11-20:

[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/the-next-ten-one-liners-from-
co...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/the-next-ten-one-liners-from-
commandlinefu-explained/)

Top one-liners 21-30:

[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/another-ten-one-liners-from-
com...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/another-ten-one-liners-from-
commandlinefu-explained/)

Top one-liners 31-40:

[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/yet-another-ten-one-liners-
from...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/yet-another-ten-one-liners-from-
commandlinefu-explained/)

------
mise
Really cool, well done.

For others who have not seen commandlinefu.com, it's a collection of
interesting commandline commands.

I like the Twitter feeds on their site <http://www.commandlinefu.com/> . For
example, you can subscribe to the feed <http://twitter.com/commandlinefu10>
which posts a command if it gets at least 10 upvotes.

~~~
sequoia
> For others who have not seen commandlinefu.com, it's a collection of
> interesting commandline commands.

ooohh thank you. Without that context I was wondering what the heck this tool
was supposed to do.

------
daenz
Great job! It has already proven itself to me:

I was doing a diff on an svn repo. Unfortunately, svn diffs are not in color,
and being spoiled by git's color diffs, I looked at "svn help diff", but found
no color option. A quick "fu color svn" yielded:

    
    
      1	#  Paged, colored svn diff
      	svn diff $* | colordiff | less -r
    

Awesome :)

------
revorad
This is utter genius. Thank you so much.

When I try the fu 1 command, I get an invalid index number error.

~~~
samirahmed
Please see <https://github.com/samirahmed/fu/issues/1>

I have outlined a set of possible problems/fixes!

------
makmanalp
This is awesome, but I keep getting this when I try to copy to clipboard:

mehmet@cake:~/fu$ fu query wiki

1 # Query Wikipedia via console over DNS

dig +short txt <keyword>.wp.dg.cx

2 # Query Wikipedia via console over DNS

mwiki () { blah=`echo $@ | sed -e 's/ /_/g'`; dig +short txt $blah.wp.dg.cx; }

3 # Query Wikipedia via console over DNS

mwiki() { dig +short txt "$*".wp.dg.cx; }

488ms total:6

mehmet@cake:~/fu$ fu 1 fu: Error invalid index number!

~~~
Psyonic
It's fu -c 1

------
Karunamon
Amazing tool (definitely one of those "Why the heck didnt I think of that?!"
things) and an amazing site too. Commandlinefu should be in everyone's
bookmarks.

------
le_isms
Very cool. I would love to see some verification. If you're using one of the
commands from commandlinefu, you probably didn't know about it beforehand, and
who knows what it could do.

 __edit: Commandlinefu.com -does- have a point system that could help
determine valididy, it would be great if the points could be retrieved by Fu,
and if you could rate up and down within Fu. Still, doesn't help if a code is
ranked 0.

~~~
samirahmed
The '-v' flag enables will give you a verbose output that shows you the votes.

The '-o' flag will take you to the comments page of the command so that you
can read other users inputs.

These are in place to help you make a more educated decision

------
jhsu
Great stuff on commandlinefu. Thanks for the really helpful tool to find the
info where you want to use it.

------
novakinblood
Sorry to be picky, but there's a typo on the site. The author of the site
wrote "harverst" instead of "harvest" in the second sentence after "Overview".
It kind of sticks out to me.

------
grisha
Cool stuff. I am curious how hard it would be to implement something like fu
-e #, so you can just pass desired arguments, instead of manually tweaking
command from clipboard.

~~~
samirahmed
not sure what you mean here?

-e would execute the command ? or would alter/edit the command?

~~~
grisha
execute command.

